# Sino ang kasama mo dyan



## AskLang

May nakipabili sa iyo ng bagay 2 silang mags-share sa gastos pero nakalimutan mo kung sino yung isa. Sabi mo:

To the person you could identify you say: Nadala ko na yung ipinabibili ninyo. Sino na nga ba yung kasama mo dyan?

Many thanks!


----------



## Wacky...

Ano'ng ibig mong sabihin?


----------



## DotterKat

A slight correction and addition of punctuations might help. This is probably what the text should look like:

*May nakipabili sa iyo ng isang bagay. Dalawa silang magshe-share sa gastos nito, pero nakalimutan mo kung sino yung isa sa kanila. 

To the person you can identify, you would like to say (in English): "Nadala ko na yung ipinabibili ninyo. Sino na nga ba yung kasama mo dyan?"* 

I am assuming a translation is needed for the last two sentences.

"I have what you two have asked me to buy. What's the name of the other person who asked me to buy this?"

or, less formally:

I forgot who the other guy is.
Who is that other guy?
I forgot the name of your friend.
What's your friend's name again?
 I've completely forgotten your friend's name. Who is she/he, again?
Your friend's name has completely slipped my mind. Remind me, what is her/his name?

If you are looking for a translation of "kasama", it could be translated in different ways.

What is your companion's name again?
I have totally forgotten your roommate's name. Tell me what her/his name is one more time.
Remind me what your partner's name is again.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks for the suggestions DotterKat,

If I wish to say:
Sino ang kasama mo dyan? 
to mean more or less something like -
Who is your company on that item? - or-
Who are you with on that item?

How is it more correctly said?


----------



## DotterKat

My suggestions:

Who is (splitting _or _sharing) the cost of that item with you?
Who did you say was paying for half of the bill for that item I bought for you?
Who else is bearing the cost for that item?
Isn't somebody else paying for that item too? What's his name again?
Aren't you splitting the bill with somebody else? I forgot his name; who is he?
Who did you say was paying for half of the cost of that item I bought for you?


----------



## AskLang

This is great. . Many thanks!


----------

